# pastel lesser question



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you guys and girls had a pastel lesser female, what would you breed her to? and why?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

to enought pastel so super pastel lessers. how about a spider


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No questions about it, pinstripe.

Lemon Blast Kingpins? Oh yes please!


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol2:my brainchild !!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:

breed to a simple bumblebee ( guess a killers better but lts not argue)

pastels
lessers
spiders
bumblebees
lesserbees
superpastels
killerbees
queenbees
normals (guess u take that out if the other is a killerbee)

think thats it but im drunk so not sure


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

tricky said:


> :lol2:my brainchild !!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:
> 
> breed to a simple bumblebee ( guess a killers better but lts not argue)
> 
> ...


youd also get killer queen bees (super pastel lesser spider)

super pastel lesser :


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

first choice lemon blast then bumblebee then pinstripe


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

think i'm going to go down the super pastel route... you've gotta love that super pastel lesser pic, its going to be a f:censor: stunner when it "grows up". sorry ssthisto (maybe i'll put a pinstripe in another year, just for you).. cheers pastelpythons27


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

alan1 said:


> think i'm going to go down the super pastel route... you've gotta love that super pastel lesser pic, its going to be a f:censor: stunner when it "grows up". sorry ssthisto (maybe i'll put a pinstripe in another year, just for you).. cheers pastelpythons27


*chuckle* By that time I might have my own Lemon Blast/Kingpin, who knows?


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> youd also get killer queen bees (super pastel lesser spider)
> 
> super pastel lesser :


Oh I have just swooned :flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Savanna*

you should see them in REAL LIFE... they beat that pic hands down


----------

